
Interactive Brokers trading software bug cost them $113M - ryanackley
https://markets.businessinsider.com/commodities/news/oil-trader-loses-millions-on-brokerage-glitch-2020-5-1029186688
======
ipnon
Some provocative napkin math:

Average dev salary in the US: ~$100,000

113M / 100,000 = 1,113

Would it have been cheaper for Interactive Brokers to have hired another 1,112
software engineers? What about 111.2 security experts commanding $1M salaries?
Maybe they could have given $10M prizes to the top 11 researchers in formal
verification.

Do security vulnerabilities impose meager wear-n-tear costs on businesses and
economies? Or is the cost more like that of a natural disaster?

